# car is finally out!



## SONiCBOOM (Apr 5, 2004)

I took my car out of hibernation this week-end finally! It's been a long winter.
here's some pics of mine and my boyfriends car.


























getting ready for the body shop: 

















^^notice anything?


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Nice seats!!


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

........i really like your car. :thumbup:


----------



## itsG.A.riffic (Apr 1, 2005)

is that s shift lite in the rpm guage??????????


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

B15 center console?


----------



## ks0385 (Mar 27, 2005)

hey, can you give me a link to where i can get those seats? "ve look all over the place.

Also, do they come in black?


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

ks0385 said:


> hey, can you give me a link to where i can get those seats? "ve look all over the place.
> 
> Also, do they come in black?


if i were you id check ebay. the way that site is going lately im sure someones selling them for $200-300 a seat. :thumbup:

oh and i really like the car too, especially the color.


----------



## SONiCBOOM (Apr 5, 2004)

thanks it's a work in progress...i'll post more pics when she comes back from the body shop

no it's just the security light.
not a B15 center console....dodge neon...very modified neon console...lol

putting in maxima seats.

i'll sell you the seat (carton) for 250.00 j/k


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

that center console looks nice


----------



## 1flyB4teen (Dec 12, 2003)

*Front Bumper*

Did you have to modify your front bumper to get it to fit right? Cause I have one, but it looks to be a little wide... Also, what brand is it?

Sweat ride! :thumbup:


----------



## SONiCBOOM (Apr 5, 2004)

No didn't have to modify the bumper.The body shop did it so they fit the bumper on then they painted it so it would not flex and crack the paint. Now it's been on there for a year so when i took it off it still kept the shape of the car so i won't have to flex it to put it back on (it will be different when it goes back on anyway).

When my car gets back from the body shop i will have lots of new thing to do before it is put on the road. It will look very different the next time i post pics.

I will post before during and after pics when i'm done, probably mid April.

thanks for the compliments, i take great pride in my car!
:thumbup:


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

I really like the color and overall the car looks real good.


----------

